# What Is 'level' For Your Rig And Why?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I am wondering what you consider to be level? I understand that the refrid/frzr has to be to work properly. Do you put a small level in the fridge an use that as a level reference? I have been using a long level on the floor and leveling the rig both front to back and side to side. I have had the stick on levelers but I want to upgrade to the BIGGER more accurate unit but I want to be CERTAIN before I go DRILLING holes. Thanks for any info in this matter.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We use the floor, as you do, for any time we're staying put. When we travel and have a quick overnight, we just get it close. I'm sure we've been off by a few degrees many times, but we've never had a problem with the fridge or water. Just sliding out of bed







We mounted a permanent level in the 'garage' for front-back level, so it's close to the front of the rig. It's worked out real good. Side to side we use one of the screw on ones.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used a level in the fridge to set the side to side and front to back level of the trailer. I then placed stick on bubble levels on the fridge at eye level (for front to back) and a level on the bathroom wall (for side to side) which happens to be next to the fridge and over the axles.

I then level the trailer side to side but favor the curb side to be higher then the road side if I expect rain or plan on using the AC. I then level front to back and favor the front to be a half bubble high. Rain and AC condensate will then tend to drain to the road side back of the trailer.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

The pad at the lake is dead level side to side, just put a dollar store level in the side door to get the front back level.
In a campground use a 24" level from my tools on the floor to get it as clse as possible side to side and front to back.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We only have the screw on type outside! Jeez! Are you telling me I need one in the fridge? Home ownership is SO much easier!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the cheap stick on levels, one on the front above the propane tanks for side to side and one on the front corner for front to back. To set them I leveled the trailer with a 2 foot level inside and then siliconed the levels to the trailer so there's no holes. I get it as close as I can side to side and then set it just a bit nose high so rain and ac condensation runs off the the back.

Found this excerpt from a manual;

IMPORTANCE OF LEVELING A REFRIGERATOR
In an absorption refrigerator system, ammonia is liquefied in the finned condenser coil at the top of the refrigerator. The liquid ammonia then flows into the evaporator (inside the freezer section) and is exposed to a circulating flow of hydrogen gas, which causes the ammonia to evaporate, creating a cold condition in the freezer.
The tubing in the evaporator section is specifically sloped to provide a continuous movement of liquid ammonia downward by gravity through this section. If the refrigerator is operated when it is not level and the vehicle is not moving, liquid ammonia will accumulate in sections of the evaporator tubing. This will slow the circulation of hydro- gen and ammonia gas, or in severe cases, completely block it, resulting in a loss of cooling.

*Any time the vehicle is parked for several hours with the refrigerator operating, the vehicle should be leveled to prevent this loss of cooling. The vehicle needs to be leveled only so it is comfortable to live in (no noticeable sloping of floors or walls).*
When the vehicle is moving, the leveling is not critical as the rolling and pitching motion of the vehicle will pass to either side of level, keeping the liquid ammonia from accumulating in the evaporator tubing.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I tend to keep the TT nose higher and pitched to the drivers side (street) this way I can keep water from pooling at the seals of the two slides. James


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I found the level between the refrigerator, the stove, and the floor to be very close. 
I level the stove to keep eggs or pancakes in the center of the cook pan.









$0.02's

Scott


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Leveled it the first time with a level on the floor, then put the stick on levels at the front drivers corner of the trailer.

Right next to my jack controls so I can immediately see that to do for the side level, and can watch it as I raise or lower the jacks for front to back level.

If I am with half a bubble, I call it good.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I used a level in the fridge to set the side to side and front to back level of the trailer. I then placed stick on bubble levels on the fridge at eye level (for front to back) and a level on the bathroom wall (for side to side) which happens to be next to the fridge and over the axles.
> 
> I then level the trailer side to side but favor the curb side to be higher then the road side if I expect rain or plan on using the AC. I then level front to back and favor the front to be a half bubble high. Rain and AC condensate will then tend to drain to the road side back of the trailer.


X2 - and for the same reasons Andy outlined. I have the stick-on levelers on the left front corner (front and side) where I can observe them easily while pushing the electric jack button with one hand and holding my first ice-cold beer in the other







.

And when you are towing, if you cannot get your trailer completely level due to one set of hitch shank holes being a tad low and the next set a tad high, go with the holes that leave you a little tongue-low, once everything is adjusted and loaded. If your trailer rides tongue high, it can induce some "wiggle," from not enough weight on the tongue.

But the fridge will work well, even if it's off 4-5 degrees, and maybe more. We keep ours running on propane while we tow, and even here in the flatlands of central Illinois, about 50% of the time we are driving up a grade or down one. And the fridge works just fine.

Mike


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

When I first got my trailer (26RS) I leveled the entire unit in both directions by putting a level in the fridge. I took my time and extra care to get it right. I then mounted and calibrated a large level on the front of the trailer such that I can see the side-to-side levelness from my rear view mirror. I then adjust front to back from the same level (it has a secondary level) while disconnecting. Since my outside level was calibrated with the fridge, this seems "good enough" for me. I normally check the accuracy of this level a couple of times a year and make any necessary adjustments.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Don't laugh, but level for me is when the bathroom door doesn't move from the midway open position.

Walter


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Perfect level is not necessary close is OK. 

In a absorption refrigerator they are 3 things, Water, ammonia, and hydrogen gas. 
What you heat is the Generator with ammonia and water in it, it had a percolator tube in it like in a old coffee pot. 
The water ammonia it heated to the point where the ammonia turns to a vapor (ammonia vaporises at a lower temp than water) the water and ammonia go up the percolator tube where the water runs back down the ammonia vapor go to the condenser. 
The ammonia condenses back to liquid ammonia while loosing its heat. 
The liquid ammonia goes into the evaporator and mixes with the hydrogen gas and has a chemical reaction that absorbs heat and cools the refrigerator/freezer. 
The hydrogen and ammonia gas passes through water there the ammonia is absorbed by the water but now the hydrogen gas (ammonia has a affinity for water) the ammonia water mix moves back into the Generator to start the cycle over.

When the unit is not level the ammonia will puddle and get trapped and over time it will crystallize these crystals will plug things up. If you add water to the crystals they will dissolve back into the water this is why a lot of refrigerators are recovered by just removing them and turning them upside down for a few days the water will dissolve the crystals and every thing will go back to normal.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I level with the tongue slightly high. This keeps the a/c condensation running off the back end away from the entry door, the water that pools on the rim of the bath tub in at the back wall so it doesn't overflow onto the bathroom floor and the rain on the rear slide running away from the trailer. The frige always runs fine.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I use a 2 foot level on the floor, check the side to side and front to bak and close has always been good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cheap level on the rear bumper for side to side. Slightly higher on door side so water runs off slide. Front to back, I just hold it on a window sill to get level.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Don't laugh, but level for me is when the bathroom door doesn't move from the midway open position.
> 
> Walter


X 2







I use portable levels as well, but the real final check is the "bathroom door" level check.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I also used the long level to get the trailer level and then added the stick ons, front, back and sides. We pull in, get as close to level as we can, then I adjust the stick ons until level.







Works every time, even on the most unlevel spots.
david :


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Being absolute level is not a big deal for the fridge. In our driveway...if i dont back up on blocks (which i rarely do) the camper leans noticeably to the curb side. Standing in the camper you can feel it and looking at it from the rear you can Def. tell its leaning. I also put the nose up enough so the water runs of the back. We run the fridge full time on electric and have never had a problem. Not saying you wont but I havent.

Now watch it be off when i get home today









While camping i do try to get it as level as possible but still like it to favor the curbside rear for water run off. usually use a 2 foot level on the floor for this.

And yes when i have forgotten my level i have used the doors as a guide....it works.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

hyewalt34 said:


> Don't laugh, but level for me is when the bathroom door doesn't move from the midway open position.
> 
> Walter


we do the same thing!!! also the front door of the OB...if they swing either way, not level---never had a problem with the fridge (and we lived it in straight for 4 months, and 14000miles, so can't be too bad lol)


----------

